# Creating a new look- makeover question



## Noel Snow (May 2, 2015)

Has anyone gotten good advice from those ladies at makeup counters? I am wondering if they are just trying to sell you product/ make commission.


----------



## Valentina Zaldaña (May 4, 2015)

Sephora staffers don't work on commission and don't push products. They will explain what they are using on you and make suggestions but they won't hound you all the way to the register.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Al-Nisa Neecjae Johnson (Jun 3, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Has anyone gotten good advice from those ladies at makeup counters? I am wondering if they are just trying to sell you product/ make commission.


I use to work on several cosmetic lines and I tried my best to give the best advise possible.  Yes, I worked on commission but If the customers brought the products back, the commission goes back too. lol


----------

